

Keyspace 1.1 released - Maro
http://blog.scalien.com/2009/09/09/keyspace-1.1-release/

======
icefox
Good thing they tell you what Keyspace is or a link to find out. The only
links are ones to the corporate website.

How are you to know that you are downloading a video game about finding the
key to unlocking space travel?

~~~
Maro
Point taken. Added some explanation.

------
obecalp
Paxos and consistent hashing on top of BerkeleyDB? This is getting old. 3-way
replication levels at 12MB/s? Have they heard of replication pipelining?

